# Its the Summer !



## HOBIE (Aug 21, 2016)

I am off for at leased a walk this morning ! I like getting out (they don't let me out much)


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2016)

After spending 45 minutes setting up for an orienteering session, free drop in for members of public, then 30 mins collecting controls, and getting precisely no-one wanting to try, I'm hoping we get more interest for session this afternoon. Weather is better, not as windy and showery as yesterday, so perhaps there will be more interest. However, there's also a dog show, so while that may bring more people to park, they might not want to try something different to dog events, and the dominance of dog show over a significant part of park, may mean people who aren't keen on dogs might stay away. At least I fitted in my parkrun yesterday, before walking round to place controls, and will cover at least a few km placing and collecting controls today. Too far to cycle with all the kit that is needed, but I can cycle to work tomorrow - 4 miles each way, with only a small backpack.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 21, 2016)

If you can get out & enjoy the nice weather ! It is nice out there


----------

